# Conversion Beamer



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

So when a gamer and his tech priest love each other very much, every year the gamer wants to get a new tech toy for his priest. So my question is does anyone have any idea what a conversion beamer looks like? Or conversion ideas?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think at the moment, a conversion beamer can look however you want it to look as long as it fits on the arm of a techmarine.

If anyone has actually seen a conbeamer, though, post the pics!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's described as a catch-all archaeotech kind of thing. I'd try to model it as some sort of harness... like a less Orky shokk attack gun type thing, if that makes sense. I know the option for conversion beamers existed in Rogue Trader and 2nd Edition, but I can't seem to scare up a picture of a model with one.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Try here:







or









the bottom left is a conversion beamer from Space crusade. The one on the right is a RT heavy weapon held by a Space Marine (has similarities to the plasma cannon, but muzzle is different). There is a third kind, that came out with the plastics for late RT and early 2nd ed (and for the Spacehulk expansion, Genestealer) shown here.









30 seconds on google images. It's really not hard to find.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Modelling your techmarine to be doing a Hadoken Fireball seems like a funny way to model it.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Crimson_fist_7 is making his out of a Tau abfp, a cib and GS


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea Ive got two of them.


----------

